# What's your costume this year?



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

What are you going as this year and why? Will you be attending or hosting an event? Me, I am undecided STILL! I usually put so much thought and time into my costume but some things have gotten in the way. I will however come up with something!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

My costume for this year at my party is Abby from NCIS. The reason is that I absolutely love all the cool skull clothes they put her in. I bought a tshirt off the CBS web site that I'm going to pair with black pants and a lab coat and accessories I got at party city. I also got a wig so I can do the pigtails. On actual Halloween I'm going to wear jeans and a Walking Dead tshirt.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

My costume the last few years has been my Husker hoodie.


----------



## Danceswithdoom (Sep 18, 2012)

Zombified Disney princess Belle. My sister and her friends came up with the theme of Disney princess zombies and I chose my favorite. Plus, blood and gore will stand out against yellow excellently.


----------



## Juliet Taylor (Oct 6, 2013)

This year I would love to use stuff I've been collecting over the last years when I couldn't have time to make my Halloween costume.
I'm gonna try with a Vampire/witch themed character (I know, very boring  ) because I really want to use my beautiful black long wig I have on my pic on the left, have fun with makeup and try the new black/purple eyelashes I just bought yesterday.
For the costume I plan to make a shirt/corset/what I will be able to do with a shiny fabric with webs, wearing my coffins necklace I received for my birthday some years ago (Alchemy Gothic... just love their stuff!) and for my skirt I have an old black skirt I always called my "witch skirt" I'll re-new using a decorated tulle with silver webs. I really hope to create what I have in mind  I also bought a broom


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'll be hosting our party this year as Elvis Presley, because I'm a huuuuuge fan of the king.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

dane82 said:


> I'll be hosting our party this year as Elvis Presley, because I'm a huuuuuge fan of the king.


 that's awesome!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Danceswithdoom said:


> Zombified Disney princess Belle. My sister and her friends came up with the theme of Disney princess zombies and I chose my favorite. Plus, blood and gore will stand out against yellow excellently.


 I like that idea!


----------



## Neptunie2 (Oct 6, 2013)

I am going with a funny costume this year. I will be going as Miley Cyrus in her teddy bear costume from the VMAs.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

I will be going to my Ghostly Galavant at the Historic Cabildo in New Orleans,

This year I will be going in feminine attire as either an Evil Duchess or Mrs. Bates. Both real UGLY ladies!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

TC


----------



## Juliet Taylor (Oct 6, 2013)

TheCostumer said:


> I will be going to my Ghostly Galavant at the Historic Cabildo in New Orleans,
> 
> This year I will be going in feminine attire as either an Evil Duchess or Mrs. Bates. Both real UGLY ladies!


I just LOVE your costumes! Amazing! love the fabrics!


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Juliet Taylor said:


> I just LOVE your costumes! Amazing! love the fabrics!


Why thank you!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

TC


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

rnicole said:


> I'm looking for ideas for a Halloween costume this year. Something astro related but even anything physics related would work to. Has anyone dressed up for Halloween in astro attire before? What did you go as?


 check out pintrest and just google astro costumes and are if you can find some inspiration.


----------



## ConversationFear (Jul 12, 2012)

We are hosting a party as Bob Ross and his happy little tree. We have always done a "couple" costume (Kurt & Courtney, Beetlejuice & Lydia, Hannibal & Clarice) except last year when the hubs was Michael Nesmith and I was Bride of Frankenstein. People were disappointed that we weren't a couple, so we decided to go that route again this year. We had other more elaborate ideas, but we just got married in May, so we needed to keep our costumes as "not expensive" as possible this time around.


----------



## CelticTrendy (Oct 8, 2013)

A Celtic Dark Lord.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 8, 2013)

This year I plan on being a "gothic angel". It's a pre-packaged costume and the dress is pretty nice, but I plan to skip out on the halo and use some nicer wings purchased separately. 

Here is the link to the costume: http://www.halloweenexpress.com/gothic-angel-costume-p-12686.html


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

hubby is tired of me being... well.... this....










and... um.... this











so this year I will be something... prettier  

going to pull the Flapper card. and make sure the costume is vintage and authentic.

should be fun - I think. Scary is easier.... hmmmmmpppffff......


----------



## CandiedOnions (Oct 10, 2013)

I decided to do something less scary and gory this year by taking inspiration from characters and television instead- for once I'm not in the mood to fiddle around with bloodstains and distressing and prosthetic wounds. 
I have two costumes lined up, one for a party event I'm going to and the other for pretty much everything else. My first costume is going to be Gaz, the Invader Zim cartoon character (I still watch it after all this time. I REFUSE TO FEEL SHAME.) and the other is going to be a silent film character/heroine. I've got a 20s-inspired thing going and my hair is already dyed gray, so it'll work out great. I think I'll print out some black cards with white borders and write lines on them to communicate at parties rather than talking. 
They'll probably be in the costume show-off thread soon enough.


----------



## DeathSilex (Oct 14, 2013)

I will be the Butcher from Diablo:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/7054208/community-spotlight-ahh-fresh-meat-8-23-2012

This will go well with my butcher scene in my haunt


----------



## Larry Talbot (Nov 3, 2012)

I decided to go as Count Dracula. I just purchased the last of the make-up today and it should get here next week. I also pulled my Top hat and beatle boots out of storage so I can hit the 6ft mark (probably 6' 4 1/2" with the hat.)


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

CandiedOnions said:


> My first costume is going to be Gaz, the Invader Zim cartoon character (I still watch it after all this time. I REFUSE TO FEEL SHAME.)


I'm 43 and still watch cartoons. Yes I have a child, but I'd watch anyway. Feel no shame.

My costume is a....well I really don't know what to call it. Black shirt, black jeans, dark footwear, black head scarf, beak mask, wide brimmed felt hat, cape. Not a plague doctor... I've been calling it a nightmare, and will probably come up with a story to go with it...something akin to, "You know that sudden movement you see just as you close your eyes? That shadow that seems too solid, that chill on the back of your neck? That's me...."

Why? Because I've got everything....just what I've thrown together this year! 

Still have plans to be Capt. Jack Harkness, but have to track down the coat (in a size that fits me), so it won't be this year.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

Swenney Todd. My wife is going to be Ms Lovetts and we are serving meat pies at our party. Try a little priest


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

our theme is Hollywood villains, monsters, and dead celebrities. I am thinking of being Nurse Ratchet. She was definitely a villain!


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

My costume was just a resurrection of my old nursing grad outfit.. with a twist..
Old dress uniform (spattered with blood and bloody hand prints on the back) with "the Schultz Asylum " on the chest, black wig, nursing cap, black undergarments with stockings- my back stethoscope around my neck to complete my look.. hubby was mad scientist...


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Leatherface from "Texas Chainsaw 3D". I picked to be him because in the film he was at times portrayed as a sympathetic and misunderstood anti-hero. I've always been intrigued by movie villains like that. I.e. Jason in "Freddy vs. Jason", The Phantom of the Opera, King Kong, Frankenstein's Monster, etc.)

That is often how I often feel about myself.

I'll be going to my local downtown area.


----------



## ICStation (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm thinking of it now and will upload the final look after halloween light.


----------



## ICStation (Oct 22, 2013)

Cool


----------



## laylaanngrant (Oct 17, 2013)

This year I will be going as a dia de los muertos sugar skull, not very original but my best friend is currently travelling around Mexico and I miss her! We are throwing an awesome circus of horrors/creepy carnival themed party though and will be tenting the whole house!


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

It's definite!

For my Ghostly Galavant the costume will be:

MRS BATES




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm going as a Jedi and I got bought one of those horse heads I'll wear as well. I love mixing up costumes! and I'll use it for an anime convention in a few months


----------



## PlasticFaith (Oct 26, 2013)

My costume will be Scream as my sister will be Chucky. The costume is in a poncho style with a hood and my story with it is that I have came back from the dead as a ghost to hunt down my main target for revenge. I'll have an old wound on my neck. I am going to a friend's party this week on November 1st and I'm very excited about it.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't think I'll be doing a costume this year. Most Halloween events in my area happened last night and are tonight. People around here don't dress up to do to haunted houses and corn mazes. I tried to do a party or something (didn't work out AT ALL) but there is next year and I will get on my planning now  hope everyone does enjoy their Halloween season.


----------



## i love pumpkins (Oct 2, 2013)

mine is my red and black gothic dress with a long lace cape and a mask i want to go as a dark goth


----------



## xgirl30 (Oct 4, 2013)

dbruner said:


> My costume for this year at my party is Abby from NCIS. The reason is that I absolutely love all the cool skull clothes they put her in. I bought a tshirt off the CBS web site that I'm going to pair with black pants and a lab coat and accessories I got at party city. I also got a wig so I can do the pigtails. On actual Halloween I'm going to wear jeans and a Walking Dead tshirt.


That's a great costume. I was Abby a few years ago when I did a laboratory themed party. (It was a pretty easy costume too since I'm somewhat of a goth and everything I wore except for the labcoat I already had in my wardrobe.)



> Still have plans to be Capt. Jack Harkness, but have to track down the coat (in a size that fits me), so it won't be this year.


I just love Jack's coat but those are super expensive if you want a decent one. I dressed as a femme Captain Jack a couple years ago (That's the outfit I'm wearing in my avie) and I had everything but the coat for the costume. I'd still love to get one but not at $300 bucks or more. (I haven't been able to find a decent coat that looks like that either.)


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Since I didn't go out tonight to the major Halloween events, I am naturally going as the Joker on the 31st.
Here are 2 pics from last Halloween (2012), hosted from my deviantArt account.


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r295/Mr_Mxyztplk/IMG_20131027_115007_147_zpsf4b362cc.jpg
For the Halloween Party it was as a Promethian (Frankenstein's Monster). For Halloween I may go as a Plague Doctor


----------



## DeadMeat (Aug 12, 2010)

Here's a pic of my wife Katie and I from last nights trip to Navy Pier. Katie just killed in her Lucy Wilde costume but my Gru fell apart when the foam head dissolved during the coating process.. Stupid me forgot in my hurry to finish the cardinal rule of foam.. Does not play well with aerosol! So, since he basically came down with a case of foam leprosy I had a week to scramble.. 









Ended up grinding out a true stalkabout in under a week and I think it turned out well.. Maybe too well... It was the hit of the pier and I couldn't walk anywhere without being stopped for pictures and the like. As for the contest, I didn't even place but was told after the fact by the judges that my costume looked TOO good and had to be purchased (which was a disqualification in the judges eyes.. ) Sadly, they got to see the pvc frame and homemade underworkings only AFTER they deliberated and awarded prizes.. The crowd was less than happy! Ah, who needs round trip plane tickets anyway? 

Maybe I'll have better luck Thursday!


----------



## CraigB (Oct 7, 2009)

Sat night I went to a Halloween party as Poseidon. I used a seafoam colored sheet as a toga and glued dollar store sea creatures on a crown, with some cheap wig/beard, and I loved it! I had made 3 colors of skittles vodka to bring in antique bottles, so I made some labels saying Sea Wasp Venom, Stingray Venom, and Lionfish Venom, with pictures of each creature on the label. I picked those because they are supposed to be the most poisonous sea creatures according to some site... they were 80 proof so venom seemed appropriate! Everyone elses costumes were way better than mine and everyone had a blast! I love Halloween...


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

My final choice was the deadly Mrs. Bates.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The costume was a hit at my annual Ghostly Galavant


----------



## Eerie Erie Haunts (Oct 8, 2013)

No time or money to put together a good costume this year. My wife got me a long black cloak with hood from Goodwill, so I'll probably just sit outside in my fog-shrouded graveyard wearing that and trying to look spooky.


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

I will be doing a bloody nurse. If time permits, I plan on doing the zipper face.


----------



## sandman78 (Apr 21, 2010)

i HAVE DECIDED TO GO WITH THIS COSTUME, SCARECROW AND CROWLEY THE CAT


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Everyone has some amazingly well-made costumes


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Necromancer - think Garth Nix Abhorsen series style evil with death dagger and a hand bell. I'm building on last year's costume with full mask, claw gloves, and some armor pieces. Will post in the "show off your costume" thread later when I get some pics, as I really want to show off this armor stuff I've made.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Rupert Murdock dressed as the devil....


----------



## Shaun Rice (Oct 30, 2013)

Charlie Brown - have my head shaved for work so I'm taking advantage (lol)


----------



## Bewitched22 (Oct 31, 2013)

I was Snow White from Once Upon a Time. I made sure to hang a wanted poster from the Evil a Queen so my guests got it!!


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Albondigas (Nov 3, 2009)

I made a Jack-o-lantern mask out of a real pumpkin. I think my pumpkin scare crow is pretty scary. Here's how I did it. http://youtu.be/15FqL29RMgI


----------



## Cynamin (Sep 13, 2013)

I got my Medusa done in time for Night at the Living Zoo last night.


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm steampunk beetlejuice, my friend is Lydia


----------



## LurkingFear (Sep 19, 2009)

I went with the Horned King from Disney's_ The Black Cauldron_


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very creative costumes. 

Mr. Hyde, because I wanted to do something really different, and the character is underused...


----------



## Larry Talbot (Nov 3, 2012)

I need to get the picture of myself sent to me but here are what my kids went as.
Mummy and Witch


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Great costumes everyone here's mine (and hubby= his mask moves when he talks so cool) as post apocalyptic warrior girl thing...(our haunt was fallout themed)


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

Simple voodoo priest that I want to keep adding to


----------



## Robert Ana C (Nov 1, 2013)

*Bones (Creeping Death) & Bloody Little Red Riding Hood (Undead)*


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

I was a clown again in our haunted garage...At first I did not want to be the same thing....but....It's just way too fun...
My brother was a crazed demon and my buddy was a zombie. It was an awesome Halloween!!!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow zombastic I would run the other way if I saw you guys coming!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

Combatdre said:


> I'm steampunk beetlejuice, my friend is Lydia
> 
> View attachment 183629


I have never seen this done before...but awesome!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

matrixmom said:


> Great costumes everyone here's mine (and hubby= his mask moves when he talks so cool) as post apocalyptic warrior girl thing...(our haunt was fallout themed)
> View attachment 183862
> 
> View attachment 183863


I love love love your hair! Heck, the whole costume!


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

Larry Talbot said:


> I need to get the picture of myself sent to me but here are what my kids went as.
> Mummy and Witch


Wow Larry - your kids costumes and makeup are scary ! Great job


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Here's how mine turned out. I dyed my hair black and hope it washes out in a couple months!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

aero4ever said:


> Here's how mine turned out. I dyed my hair black and hope it washes out in a couple months!


Permanent? Man....I went to black a few years ago and it never wanted to fade!


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Childofthecorn87 said:


> Permanent? Man....I went to black a few years ago and it never wanted to fade!


If it doesn't I'll go buy color remover. I dyed it one year with black cherry kool-aid it took 9 months before it was all gone except on the ends.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

aero4ever said:


> Childofthecorn87 said:
> 
> 
> > Permanent? Man....I went to black a few years ago and it never wanted to fade!
> ...


I got the hair color remover as well haha. Before that I finally got it to take a black cherry box color. But I missed blonde so I did the remover and bleached it a few times. My ends still are darker but I might just go in or wait a bit longer to cut the ends.

So koolaid really works?


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Childofthecorn87 said:


> I got the hair color remover as well haha. Before that I finally got it to take a black cherry box color. But I missed blonde so I did the remover and bleached it a few times. My ends still are darker but I might just go in or wait a bit longer to cut the ends.
> 
> So koolaid really works?


Yep, Kool-Aid works. The good thing about it too is that you can decide by how many packets you use on how deep the color gets. I don't know if the color remover would work on it though. I don't have good luck with coloring my hair. Normally I'm blonde and only dye it at Halloween but the color never comes out right. Even though I dyed it black, in person parts of it almost look like it has a green tint to in places, it's weird. Good thing I'm not particular.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

aero4ever said:


> Childofthecorn87 said:
> 
> 
> > I got the hair color remover as well haha. Before that I finally got it to take a black cherry box color. But I missed blonde so I did the remover and bleached it a few times. My ends still are darker but I might just go in or wait a bit longer to cut the ends.
> ...


 im ok at coloring mine...I have had salon people mess it up before (used wrong color). 

I change mine a lot. I went blonde at 17 and it stuck bc every one assumed I was naturally blonde. I have been most natural colors. Red has to be my fave...just fades too fast.


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Childofthecorn87 said:


> im ok at coloring mine...I have had salon people mess it up before (used wrong color).
> 
> I change mine a lot. I went blonde at 17 and it stuck bc every one assumed I was naturally blonde. I have been most natural colors. Red has to be my fave...just fades too fast.


I bought some dye at Walmart one year cause I wanted to add "just of touch" of red, kind of a soft strawberry blonde. What I got was Bozo Flaming Red!!!! The worst part was that I had done it late and Sally's was closed so I couldn't get color remover until the next day and had to go to work like that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

aero4ever said:


> Childofthecorn87 said:
> 
> 
> > im ok at coloring mine...I have had salon people mess it up before (used wrong color).
> ...


Ive done that! Lol. I tried to be ok...that chic from paramore has awesome red hair...but mine was like 250% worse. Lesson learned.


----------



## Larry Talbot (Nov 3, 2012)

Rumsfield said:


> Wow Larry - your kids costumes and makeup are scary ! Great job


Thank you My son got a lot of extra candy for his costume and makeup.


----------



## Larry Talbot (Nov 3, 2012)

Finally got a picture of myself with my gf in Costume.
I went as the young Count Dracula while in London.


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

me with my son's gf


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

My costume for the local Halloween parade: A skeleton costume, purchased at a Trans World of long ago. (Complete body-covering one with seperate skelly gloves, foot covers.mask) I was carrying a gunny sack with a Killer-Clown head sticking out from it, painted mostly a reddish color yet detailed in reddish hues.
I also made a shield and a large ax, the 7 foot handle resembled a long couple of bones, complete with a random muscle wrapped around the bones.
My "House" door-opener costume is very bizzarre, which makes people jump, then laugh as I begin a dialog concerning costumes and the fearful expectations, therein..which usually gets a laugh or two.
Maybe someday when I get to be an old "Crank" and really don't want to deal with "people", my front door costume will be So Scary that everyone will just run away after I open the front door, then I just close the door and keep their ticket money....
It is a balancing act, being entertaining, somewhat scary, yet still keeping their money....hahahah!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Everyone had such great costumes!!


----------



## horrorfanatic85 (Nov 18, 2013)

I went as H2 Michael Myers, and the remake Jason, did it over 3 nights, was a blast will show off pics soon


----------



## horrorfanatic85 (Nov 18, 2013)

A late one just joined the site, here is some of the shots on Halloween, some of my fave esp as Jason


----------

